# Irritated eye



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello,

One of my older ladies (I adopted her in October though I think she's roughly a year old now at least) has an eye irritation. The eyelids are a little swollen, thus she's squinty on that side, and she's rubbed the fur off. There's a little porphyrin streak as well, but I don't see a cut of any kind. I happen to have a vet in the house but he's small and large animal, not exotics. I'm worried a topical antibiotic would just be immediately cleaned off. I'm aware we're not vets but...has anyone come across this and healed it before? He hasn't seen her yet, I just wanted to get some ideas flowing. She's a sweet little thing.

Thanks!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh, poor mouse. It could be simply an irritation, or an infection. The best initial treatment is gently swabbing with saline. If it appears to be infected, starting a course of ABs should help, but I tend not to start medicating unless it's really needed. Another thing you could try is (human) eye drops for conjuctivitis. The PH balance for mouse and human eyes is similar, and this could also help if that's what the problem is.

The first step of saline swabbing is recommended, though. Then see how the eye is in a day or so. If needed, follow up with one of the other options if there's no improvement. Hope she's ok!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I dug up some BNP ointment. Score! The tear streak dried up but the eye is still swollen.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What's BNP ointment?

That eye looks more swollen than I thought it would be, btw.  I hope it's not an abscess or something, in one of the ducts. Is it the angle of her head in the pic, or does the swelling seem to be behind her eye? That could be something worse.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

BNP is an antibiotic meant for eye infections in animals like dogs and cats.  I believe I had it for my cat's conjunctivitis but I've forgotten! 
http://www.drugs.com/vet/bnp-ointment-can.html

Yes, it definitely worries me. I had a mouse as a girl who grew an abscess behind her eye and we were so certain she'd lose the eyeball. I can't remember the treatment but I definitely remember daily injections with ointment and amazingly she recovered. I really hope it doesn't come to that, but this certainly triggers memories. I wouldn't be surprised if it was behind her eye. Last night it looked like the eyelids but now I'm not so sure. Time will tell. I'm to smear on the BNP three times a day and hope. 

Compared to the other eye in person, it doesn't look THAT protruding but it is slightly bulgier. The ointment makes it look rather bulgy.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Try a good swab with saline just prior to one of the ointment applications. Great for getting gunk off and giving the ointment a good chance to sink in. If she's eating normally and seems otherwise ok and active enough, then all you can do is wait and see.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll take a peek in the cupboards! Thanks! She seems fairly active so I'd assume whatever it is is local rather than a full body issue (if that makes any sense).


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Makes perfect sense. Keep us updated with how she goes?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Swelling's almost gone, though she's still a bit squinty. I guess it was just an irritation or mild infection. WHEW!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's such good news!  Thank you for the update.


----------

